# Melatonin and Hair Lose?



## LilTrio24 (Sep 2, 2007)

So i've been having problems with my mini dox losing hair on and off for quite sometime now. Decided it was time for a new vet and a second opinion. This vet ruled out demodex mites which the old vet kept treating him for. New vet then did blood work and we got the results that it isn't a thyroid issue. They are a little stumped as to what it can be. They said it could be an adrenal glad problem/tumor on the gland, but didn't want to start there. Could be horomones but he is neutered so she didn't think it was that. She has READ about a season alopeca problem which she wants to treat for first. The treatment is Melatonin. She recommeneds 3mgs twice a day for 6-8 weeks. I went to buy melatonin and in humans it used as a sleep aid and suggests only one pill before bed. My mini dox is only 15ish lbs and she is suggesting 3mgs twice a day. Anyone have experience with this specific problem or using melatonin? How heavy is your dog and what dose did you give? I have read some topics on here of people giving it to calm dogs, so even with that what doses did you give. Thanks in advance.

-Donny and Rufio


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

3mg 2 times a day seems like a huge dose for a small dog... im 115lbs and I take 3mg once a day!


sorry..i know that was not much help


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I think this would be like benadryl. A vet told me if there is swelling, the dose is 1 pill/15#. I would be knocked on my big butt if I took it at that dose. Dogs do not react to human meds like we do. I would say go with what the vet recommends. I have used the Melatonin for calming my dog but don't think I have been giving enough. Roxxy is 18# and 1 pill does NOTHING for her. 

This probably wasn't much help either.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Melatonin is a treatment for ferrets with Adrenal problems, and, yes, the dosage is MUCH larger per pound than a human dose would be. Melatonin is pretty safe, I'd say it's worth a try.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Make sure your Melatonin doesn't have extra additives. Being a Doxie he may have pattern baldness, and nothing will work in growing the hair back. 

My BT Gracie weighs 13.5# and she gets 6mg daily. 3mg in a.m. and 3mg in p.m. It hasn't slowed her down one bit. LOL BTW her hair is filling in nicely. My vet also had an Eskie with bald spots, she prescribed Melatonin and the Eskie has a beautiful coat now.


----------



## LilTrio24 (Sep 2, 2007)

THANKS GUYS! You've made me feel better. For those that have used melatonin for hair lose....do you have to always give the pills to keep the hair from falling out? Or do you only have to give it until the hair grows back in?


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

LilTrio24 said:


> THANKS GUYS! You've made me feel better. For those that have used melatonin for hair lose....do you have to always give the pills to keep the hair from falling out? Or do you only have to give it until the hair grows back in?


Good question! I asked my vet the very same one. I have been giving Gracie the Melatonin for about 3 months.. She said to stop it after the hair has grown in and see what happens. Well.... I haven't done that yet. 

On a BT board one lady gives Melatonin when the seasonal balding starts and then she stops. So I should probably do the same. Since you have a Dachshund, it is probably "pattern baldness" and I'm sorry to say you can do nothing about it. Of course it is certainly worth a try, your dog could be that one in a mil. Let me know how it goes. 

The Dachshunds I have at the present do not have pattern baldness, but I did have one in the past that had very little fur on her chest, belly and sides. 

http://www.upei.ca/cidd/Diseases/dermatology/pattern baldness.htm


----------



## LilTrio24 (Sep 2, 2007)

So I read the link that you posted and unfortunately it describes the same areas that are affected by pattern baldness as what my dox is having problems with. BUT I question if it is pattern baldness because the link describes gradual lose of hair which I take to mean it would be fairly non-stop hair lose just slowly. WELL, my dox originally had the problem then didn't have a hair lose problem for 6 months and hair did seem to grown back a little, at least the thin spots didn't seem so thin. Then he had the problem again, and again it went away and the thin spots seemed to fill in A LITTLE. Then obviously it's back again. So pattern baldness SEEMS to describe it, but i'm not sure.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't know if your vet is familiar with skin and health issues with Dachshunds, and if he isn't he may try lots of things to try to find out the problem. This will cost you a few bucks to find out there is no help for it. I'm just trying to point out the possibility of what it "could" be, I really have no idea. Go to a book store and look at the different books they have on Dachshunds, you will see it listed. Like I said you can try different treatments and I do hope they work, but in the end it may just be the natural thing that happens in some Dachshunds.

Edit: Are you going to give Melatonin a try? Good luck, I hope it helps. 

FYI here's info on possible Dachshund back problems www.dodgerslist.com

I give my Doxies Vetri-Disc capsules daily, this is a back support formula.


----------



## LilTrio24 (Sep 2, 2007)

Yes, I went out and got some melatonin and will be starting it tonight. As long as it won't hurt him I figure why not. Was looking at pictures of other doxies with pattern baldness and I hope my dog doesn't get there. Thanks for the info on the back problems. I know it is an issue but haven't don't much research yet. I have been wanting to give him some vitamin for bone and joint help but wasn't sure what to use. Also i'm feeding him wellness core and it talks about additives for bone and joint relief in the food so I wasn't sure if I would over do it.


----------



## lilbluesmrf86 (Nov 20, 2010)

Go to google images and look up seasonal flank alopecia. It is usually in boxers and bulldogs and mixes of those breeds but some other dogs get it too. My boxer mix was tested for Demodex multiple time too but we never got any positive results from that or bloodwork. We started treating her with Melatonin and Fish Oil and she cleared right up. She loses her hair every year around the same time and this is the first year she hasn't. You should be able to ask your vet how much to give and if they don't know what your talking about, call around to different vets. I believe common dosing is 3 mg for an average sized dog, 1.5 mg for anything under 25 lbs, and may increase the dose to 6 mg if they’re over 100 lbs. ... Dose to be repeated as needed up to three times a day.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

LilTrio24 said:


> Yes, I went out and got some melatonin and will be starting it tonight. As long as it won't hurt him I figure why not. Was looking at pictures of other doxies with pattern baldness and I hope my dog doesn't get there. Thanks for the info on the back problems. I know it is an issue but haven't don't much research yet. I have been wanting to give him some vitamin for bone and joint help but wasn't sure what to use. Also i'm feeding him wellness core and it talks about additives for bone and joint relief in the food so I wasn't sure if I would over do it.


Gracie is still getting 3mg of Melatonin twice a day. When I did back it to once a day she started to lose her hair again. I feed Innova and do not give extra vitamins. For the Doxies, they still get their Vetri-Disc once a day for their backs. So far all is going well. 
Please do check out the Dodgerslist, a must for every Dachshund guardian or any long back dog.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Has anyone ever asked their vet if Rogaine works on dogs with pattern baldness? Just curious Since it works on some people. And no, I don't have any dogs that I'd try it on, but was just wondering.


----------

